# My first 5 Vegas Miami Knuckle



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

First let me say sorry for the pictures. They where taken outside in the dark with a phone cam. Ok I got these cigars in the mail today and just had to light one up tonight with no rest in the humi at all.
This is a new size of the 5 Vegas Miami, size is 4.5 X 60. This is a good looking short cigar with a dark wrapper and big nice good looking band. The construction on this cigar was perfect from the foot to the nice large triple cap. Some have compared it already to the Nub because of its size, but I didn't think it looked like it, I guess that have inch makes a difference.
So I cut and light this baby up with no problem at all. It had a great draw and plenty of smoke. The feel in the mouth wasn't great because of the large ring gauge, in other words I wasn't holding it in my mouth that much. 
The first 1/4 inch of this smoke upon light up had a lot of spice to it, that let of after getting into the smoke. The first third had a hay flavor to it. When I retro haled it thru my nose it added more spice along with a slight sweetness. This main flavor carried on untill I started getting to the 2nd third of the cigar. At this point I was still getting the hay but also a earthy flavor along with it. And just like before when I retro haled it I got more spice and a slight sweetness. The hay started to go away as I got closer to the last third but at this time I started to get a nutty undertone to the earthy flavor. Once I got into the last third of the cigar the hay flavor came back along with the earthy flavor and nutty flavor. The only time I got a lot of spice from it after the start was when I retro haled the smoke, this is also the only time i got the sweetness.
As you can see from the pics the ash held very good, and the burn was slightly off. But once again I just got this cigar in the mail today and it had no humi time with me. I got a good buzz from this cigar so I would say its full body. But I was also somking it on about 4 hours sleep in the last 61 hours. 
I enjoyed this cigar very much and can't wait to try another one after a little rest.
If you did get in on the deal, keep an eye out for this baby, its worth a try!
Thanks agin Alex for hooking us up here at CL.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the review


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the review and pics!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice review Frank, thanx. There really is someone who sleeps less than I do!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice review Frank I got mine yesterday too and will probably have to light one very soon they look really good. Now my question is are these made by Pepin? cause I belive they are


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes they are made by Pepin. And I'm going to bed now FJ. Norm I get at least 4 and a half hours a day, but thanks to a couple 16 hours shifts in back to back days it didn't happen this week.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Those just went on special on cbid!! Thanks for the review, Frank


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Private sale at the devil site right now...


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> Private sale at the devil site right now...


SHHHHHHH!!!! Them be private.... Almost the same price as the $15 for 6.

Anyway, they sound good. Can wait to try the one's I have.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

I got some of these also, can't wait to try em


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice stuff. Didn't get to smoke yesterday so hopefully I'll have one today.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey-
Thats a lot of hay


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice review and pics on d camera phone.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> I got some of these also, can't wait to try em


He took half of mine! :angry:

Nice review Frank...can't wait to light one up.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks for the review
Can't wait to try one


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm so frustrated. I'm not gonna be able to smoke until sunday. I can't wait to light this little sucker


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice pics!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks, great pics


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

very nice


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

I just got done smoking this one yesterday and enjoyed it a lot. One of the guys at the shop had a Nub and was commenting about how hot it got in the last inch. This baby was cool all the way till the cherry burned my fingers. I'd recommend picking these up


----------

